# Engine oil change in my 2009 335d



## SJ2077670 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yea Penguin your telling me. ouch or fail is the best word to describe it. 
I took the filter off, cap/shaft, examined every part of the oil canister i could and i found a drain that leads where the oils added so maybe its in there. i cant find this washer anywhere. the worse part its not like it was my first oil change in my life. i just hate that i ruined such a nice car. This should cost a pretty penny to get this thing found. any ideas besides going to the dealer? maybe a magnet?


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

SJ2077670 said:


> Yea Penguin your telling me. ouch or fail is the best word to describe it.
> I took the filter off, cap/shaft, examined every part of the oil canister i could and i found a drain that leads where the oils added so maybe its in there. i cant find this washer anywhere. the worse part its not like it was my first oil change in my life. i just hate that i ruined such a nice car. This should cost a pretty penny to get this thing found. any ideas besides going to the dealer? maybe a magnet?


If it's really a copper washer, rather than copper plate, a magnet won't help. My concern is that it might have gotten into the oil pump and trashed it.

That's said, I am not familiar with the oil flow, so I do not know if this is possible.

Makes sure the metal washer has not damaged the shaft or oil filter such that it is no longer sealing correctly.

It's sounding like it's professional mechanic time. I would not run the engine any more until it is found/diagnosed.


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

A magnet wouldn't likely attract copper unless it is an alloy.

You might also lose the magnet down that rabbit hole.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> I've only checked my oil level once, it was spot on, that was about 4k miles ago. I'm at 13k now, going in for first service.
> 
> Don't see what all the fuss is about?:dunno:


The fuss is because changing/checking oil is one of the few things people can do themselves and therefor over analyze 

But seriously, in 13k miles of ownership I have checked my oil once. I did it because I started getting a warning light on my dash that never gave me any description as to what it was warning for. One day after shutting down the car the display on the dash flashed a low oil message. So I checked and sure enough it was a quart low. Interesting enough the dealer topped that off for free yet will not top off DEF for free :/


----------

